# Semi-Tube slingshot



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Dear community,

this thread is to support those who are interested to get
the Semi-Tube slingshot in their hands.

But first here are the answers for the most common questions:

I don't print, sale and ship the Semi-Tube Slingshot!

I will not provide my email, adress and telephone number !!!

The stl. 3D print file is available at thingiverse.com,
you can download it without registration, but https:// connection

Hold left draw dominant right
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1589828

Hold right draw dominant left
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1598585

You don't need an own 3D printer! There are a lot of 3D print shops
at least one in your country, it's like a copy shop for paper, just in 3D.

The terms of licence are
- creative commons
- attribution
- non-commercial
- share alike

For those who would like to have some personal modifications,
like name, removing or adding some features, I will do it for free
IF I can do it within a reasonable time. Only one time per person, at
your own risk and no complains! Terms of licence are same:

- creative commons
- attribution
- non-commercial
- share alike

Also I am thinking to slice the Semi-Tube Slingshot it in 2 or 3 mm layers,
so you can transfer the template on wood and handcraft your own version.

But before doing that and providing detailed informations how to get
the Semi-Tube Slingshot from a 3D Print Shop, I will wait for your
feedback a couple of days, so this thread will come alive or dry out.

A-Ping


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very cool, thank you for sharing.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hi Viper

thanks for your very kind and professional answer.
About pushing the envelope, yes that was and is my intention.

But the oval fork cone supports ANY bandwidth at any position.
I just tried it out, 2cm, no taper, over the top, outside, inside, anything
goes So you can call it also an universal band fork.

Thanks again for your kindness,

A-Ping


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I think this slingshot is a very intresting innovation and I'd like to have one so hope this thread stay alive!


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

thanks Genoa, Viper for your response.
You and me, we are three, plenty enough...

So first I need to know, which plywood thickness
is most convenient to work with and commonly available.

As thin as accurate will be details.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

aiping said:


> thanks Genoa, Viper for your response.
> You and me, we are three, plenty enough...
> So first I need to know, which plywood thickness
> is most convenient to work with and commonly available.
> As thin as accurate will be details.


I always use 18mm and it work very good. It is enough strong and enough workable.
I think a good plywood thickness could be between 18mm and 25mm.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Hi Genoa, thanks!

If I slice the slingshot in just into four layers, than the
steps will be very steep and it will be like carving out
the shape out of massive piece of wood. Furthermore it
will be very hard to reproduce the 15 degree fork angle 
backwards and 15 degrees to the side, left or right.
Not to forget the oval conus fork arms.

I see following solutions:

The slingshot slice in 3 mm layers with all features
(Oval conus fork arms, flashlight holder, ammo dispenser,
tilted (better to say: twisted) and its up to you
how you realize that.

A flat slingshot, just oval fork arms, no other
features, in fact my first prototype. That can be done with 3/4 layers 18 mm plywood. Realizing the
oval groove for flat band attachment will than be your challenge.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

O.k., here it is:

Template 1
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1623482
Template 2
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1623485
Template 3
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1623489

YOU NEED TO PUT IT ON 3 MM THICK..WHATEVER.

The smooth surface of the printed templates (the side which
touches the 3D print table) faces to the wood, the rough upside.

I sliced first the hold right draw left version to honor
Genoa, but in fact, if my brain is not twisted, if you turn
the smooth surface upside, it should become a hold left draw right slingshot.

By the way, someone with the power to do so blocked my tablet from:

- access to the Google Play Store
- use of any kind of VPN
- upload files to any platform

Well, I saw that coming, curious how far they will go.
I am prepared 24/7 for a welcome party!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for posting the templates Aping, very cool!

I hope you can get the iPad fixed ... Scary stuff!


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

@viper

thanks for the flowers!

about 'Scary stuff'

I am not scared, in fact what's actually happening is that:

There are powerful people who don't like, better: hate a certain 
'sweet spot' of velocity, effective small projectile surface,
projectile density and conceilability, all that in legal 
package, to get hands on without any control, worse,
to be realized at home.

They will take action against any publication, production, public distribution in that order:

- identifiying the source, and its network with all NSA power, collecting all privat and comprimising information
- make hubs to ignore and/or hinder publication and manufacturing
- if this is not effective, get on the balls of the source by that escalation order

- intervention into IT to scare the source off
- if the source has remarkable dept, give it a hint, that the loss of income can be triggered. Very effective!
- if there are compromising information about special sexual behaviour,put it on the table
- give a hint that relatives could be endangered
- optional: influence relatives to trigger intervention
- honey trap to create and record compromising situations
- buy the source off

Ultima ratio if they feel immenent danger
- accident
- suicide
- hard attack/stroke

They are capable to switch on the camera and micro of any unprotected mobile/tablet/computer, read and download/upload any file, even read out
the accelerometer, for example to know when the source is shaking off
and get the picture of eject. The accelerometer also can be used to
read the vibration of your desktop/laptop keyboard, if on the same table
with 70% precision to estimate the keyboard strokes.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Update

I just wanted to switch off my backup desktop, where
I uploaded the thingiverse file and found a keyboard
single type overflow, means typing a single character
launches a cascade of same characters, means the the
backup desktop is disabled and need to be set up again.

Obviously they did not get my message.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Like I said... Scary stuff...

But do you really think "they" are that interested in a couple of slingshot hobbyists? I'd think pipe bombs, homemade claymores, home made guns, etc would be way more interesting for them to ferret out. All kinds of tutorials on that kind of stuff available. I've been watching YouTube videos about shaped charges, explosives, homemade guns and a whole host of other stuff I could well imagine the government would not be too happy about for years. Nothing weird has happened to my phone, no men in black suits and unmarked vans have shown up at my door yet.

You suppose they're only after the uploaders? Or is it a matter of what country you live in?

I know people and computer networks all over the world are being monitored and that search results are often incomplete because of censorship, and that people die, disappear, or are otherwise dissuaded from doing and saying things governments don't particularly like... But slingshots?? Seriously??

That's it, I'm off to the grocery store for a roll of tinfoil. I need a new hat.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Well, I am just reporting what's happening. As I am an expert in statistic and failure analyses, so these incidents are most likely intentionally.

Maybe they don't like that a slingshot is conceilable, not detectable by metal, silent and can deliver high energy with the right bandset, taper and ammo.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Aiping thanks for the tought, I' honored 
I'll try to translate all the rest. It appears very intresting, but a bit difficult for my poor english...


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

If you use the template, please keep in mind, that the real contours of the semi-slingshot follows the inner edge of the cut-out wood steps. You may remove the outer edge of the cut-out wood steps, but than you should become stitchy. There is no 'extra meat', or you scale the printout x and y 5-10% up.

Disturbance Update 2: I just discovered, that the file managment of my tablet is corrupted, means, any approach to open a file with any app I can only choose: gallery, memo, sound recorder, the file manager does not appear.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Very considerate of you, aiping. Very.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Disturbance Update 3:

Warning: log_other_mode (Android)

This file is not only grewing by time and stealing precious
internal memory.

This file, when erased to the bone of 4 kB, is growing, when the Android
device is SWITCHED OFF. As long stwitched off, as bigger, proportionally!

For example I switched off after erasing 'log_other_mode' at 3:10 and switched on at 7:15, in this time it grew up to whopping 15.9 MB.

Growing proportionally within SWITCH OFF time makes only one sense:

The Android device monitors with its MICRO the surrounding OF YOUR HOME and SAFE THE SOUNDFILE in log_other_mode. From there it
can than sneak out when ONLINE.

Switched off, the Android device must be completly inactive, but its not!

You can check it by your own:
- root the Android device if it is not already
- install DiskUsage
- go into [root required] /data

NOW: WHO IS INTERESTED IN YOUR CONVERSATION WHEN YOUR ANDROID DEVICE IS SWITCHED OFF?


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Add: 
Add:

If you want to verify my claim, this is also important:

I modified the two! micros of my Android device in a way that they are generating continously 'white noise'.

So you check it in this way:

Erase log_other_mode to the bone of 4kB, switch off (preferable when you go to sleep) and put it beside a continous sound source. When you wake up switch on OFFLINE , than check the size of log_other_mode.

The next evening you repeat that but cover it under a pile of cloth(and don't forget where you put it!)


----------

